# Rumors:  Is SCDSL going straight birth year?



## soccerfamof3 (Jan 2, 2019)

My daughter plays on a start up 2011 team and we have a player that is a 2012.  She had a few people tell her that her daughter isn't going to be able to play up on the 2011 team, they preceded to tell her that all teams were going to go straight birth year allowing NO kids to play up.  I can't believe that this would be true, but for a new to club soccer parent it has her really freaked out.  Any news on this would be helpful.

TIA!


----------



## futboldad1 (Jan 2, 2019)

soccerfamof3 said:


> My daughter plays on a start up 2011 team and we have a player that is a 2012.  She had a few people tell her that her daughter isn't going to be able to play up on the 2011 team, *they preceded to tell her that all teams were going to go straight birth year allowing NO kids to play up.*  I can't believe that this would be true, but for a new to club soccer parent it has her really freaked out.  Any news on this would be helpful.
> 
> TIA!


Worry not, that's categorically false.


----------



## Soccer (Jan 3, 2019)

As the season ends and you start having tryouts for NEXT season (2019/2020), please remember that Cal South will NOT be allowing 2012 birth year players to register as competitive players for next season. This means that we will not be having a 2011(b) division since those 2012 players will only be able to register as recreational players and can not play in the league. Cal South sent an email earlier this season with this information so this is just a reminder.

This is a Cal South policy for all Cal South sanctioned leagues. As for 2012 players that you may already have registered that are playing up, you'll need to contact Cal South directly to find out what their status is. My understanding, and I could be wrong, is that they will NOT be allowed to be grand-fathered into competitive and that they have to return to a recreational program. But again, contact Cal South directly if you have any current 2012 players playing on competitive teams. 

Cal South isn't going to budge this year on the 2012's being allowed to play competitive so plan your budgets and tryouts accodingly.

If you have any questions, please contact Cal South directly


----------



## forsomuch (Jan 3, 2019)

soccerfamof3 said:


> My daughter plays on a start up 2011 team and we have a player that is a 2012.  She had a few people tell her that her daughter isn't going to be able to play up on the 2011 team, they preceded to tell her that all teams were going to go straight birth year allowing NO kids to play up.  I can't believe that this would be true, but for a new to club soccer parent it has her really freaked out.  Any news on this would be helpful.
> 
> TIA!


Just a side note, they are much too young to be freaking out already; seriously no one should be freaking out over 7 and 8 year olds playing soccer. Enjoy the ride it will be over in a blink of an eye.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jan 3, 2019)

Soccer said:


> As the season ends and you start having tryouts for NEXT season (2019/2020), please remember that Cal South will NOT be allowing 2012 birth year players to register as competitive players for next season. This means that we will not be having a 2011(b) division since those 2012 players will only be able to register as recreational players and can not play in the league. Cal South sent an email earlier this season with this information so this is just a reminder.
> 
> This is a Cal South policy for all Cal South sanctioned leagues. As for 2012 players that you may already have registered that are playing up, you'll need to contact Cal South directly to find out what their status is. My understanding, and I could be wrong, is that they will NOT be allowed to be grand-fathered into competitive and that they have to return to a recreational program. But again, contact Cal South directly if you have any current 2012 players playing on competitive teams.
> 
> ...


I think there is a meeting set up between SCDSL and Calsouth about this issue, we should no more after February (or early March). Regardless, if there ends up being no 2011B bracket the clubs will get together and form their own games/schedules. No worries to all that plan 2012 age group, there will be games to be had, just maybe not in SCDSL.


----------



## Eagle33 (Jan 3, 2019)

Sokrplayer75 said:


> I think there is a meeting set up between SCDSL and Calsouth about this issue, we should no more after February (or early March). Regardless, if there ends up being no 2011B bracket the clubs will get together and form their own games/schedules. No worries to all that plan 2012 age group, there will be games to be had, just maybe not in SCDSL.


I believe biggest concern is not whether it will be 2012 bracket, but whether 2012 players will be allowed to play on 2011 teams.


----------



## MWN (Jan 3, 2019)

Just so we are clear.  The policies regarding the uLittles was set by U.S. Soccer in the PDI (Player Development Initiatives) of which US Youth Soccer/Cal South, AYSO and others are "Youth Affiliate Members" and supposed to adopt.  These policies concluded that we want various age groups to get a whole lot more touches (4v4) and play on teams/leagues without competitive pressure from the adults, less travel, no scores-standings, etc.  We want little kids to have fun and enjoy soccer and get the adults out of the way because when trophies are on the line, the competitive adults tend to play the better kids over the weaker, pigeon hole the kids into positions too early when they should be learning all elements of the game and getting maximum touches, etc.

The model we are adopting is basically the European model.

https://www.ussoccer.com/coaching-education/resources/us-soccer-player-development-initiatives

There will be many parents and coaches who reject these PDI's under the premise its just not the American way, we want our 6 and 7 year olds to taste the sting of defeat, the euphoria of victory, missed an easy goal or gave up a goal?  Cry you little bastard, let the tears flow for being an abject failure.  Lose a game?  Snacks are back in the cooler and definitely "no sprinkles" for you.  We need to drive the weaker, less developed kids from the game as quickly as possible ... we adults need to feel the pride of victory on that drive home, knowing that this little champion sprung forth from our loins to rule the world (or at least other 7 years olds).

Then there will be other parents and coaches who just laugh at the former group and call them idiots for sticking their 6 year old on a team that travels 100 miles to a tournament.


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 3, 2019)

soccerfamof3 said:


> My daughter plays on a start up 2011 team and we have a player that is a 2012.  She had a few people tell her that her daughter isn't going to be able to play up on the 2011 team, they preceded to tell her that all teams were going to go straight birth year allowing NO kids to play up.  I can't believe that this would be true, but for a new to club soccer parent it has her really freaked out.  Any news on this would be helpful.
> 
> TIA!


Perfect time to find a Futsal league near you.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jan 3, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe biggest concern is not whether it will be 2012 bracket, but whether 2012 players will be allowed to play on 2011 teams.


Very true, yeah dont know the answer to that!


----------



## jpeter (Jan 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Perfect time to find a Futsal league near you.


Yup and the kids at this age will get a lot more touches & experience playing futsal.

The other thing that nobody mentioned yet is the $$$ and lawsuits that cal south faced for certain ages.  Basically the liability insurance is a high premium for these age groups and CS couldn't or didn't want to afford them.


----------



## toucan (Jan 3, 2019)

MWN said:


> Just so we are clear.  The policies regarding the uLittles was set by U.S. Soccer in the PDI (Player Development Initiatives) of which US Youth Soccer/Cal South, AYSO and others are "Youth Affiliate Members" and supposed to adopt.  These policies concluded that we want various age groups to get a whole lot more touches (4v4) and play on teams/leagues without competitive pressure from the adults, less travel, no scores-standings, etc.  We want little kids to have fun and enjoy soccer and get the adults out of the way because when trophies are on the line, the competitive adults tend to play the better kids over the weaker, pigeon hole the kids into positions too early when they should be learning all elements of the game and getting maximum touches, etc.
> 
> The model we are adopting is basically the European model.
> 
> ...


There are other reasons to reject the "European Model," and USSF's adaptations to it.

1.  Most competitive families don't want it, but USSF wants to shove it down their throats, anyway.  USSF ignores what its customers really want; it believes that if it just "educates" people, then they will all come around to its way of seeing things.  That is a hope which will never materialize.  USSF believes that the parents who drive the sport should be ignored because they are - in its opinion - ignorant about how to "develop" world class soccer players.  Yeah, except that "development" is not the end goal for many families, nor should it be.  Inasmuch as less than 1 in 10,000 kids will ever approach "world class" level, I believe that the benefits of competition, regardless of its impact on soccer "development," should be a primary consideration for parents.  Face it, the statistical chance of any person on this board of having a "world class" player in your house is zero, after rounding.  If you want your kids to really "develop," then you are much better off putting them into a Kumon program.

2.  Most clubs don't want it.  That is why SCDSL is trying to get Calsouth to allow a 2011b league.  And that is why clubs will develop their own underground competitive leagues for the 2012s if Calsouth won't agree.

3.  Despite what it thinks, USSF does not have a "development" program for younger kids anyway.  Its latest iteration of how younger kids should be taught to play soccer is based on the "play-practice-play" method."  (Watch the "grassroots" course videos to see what I mean.)  It is sort of a Montessori method of teaching where kids mostly learn by "self-discovery" after coaches use "key words."  There is no room for practice of any particular skill (like dribbling, trapping or shooting); it is all just "keep playing," coupled with "guided questions" like "can you dribble forward now?"  Coaches are not supposed to "tell" a kid how to do anything.  The kid is just supposed to figure it out after the coach throws out a few key words.  In real life, no kid learns by these methods.  Do you think a kid will learn how to add or multiply without thousands of repetitions of practicing "2+3 = 5," 2+4 = 6," ... etc ...?  In real life, kids don't learn the way that USSF believes.


----------



## soccerfamof3 (Jan 3, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Perfect time to find a Futsal league near you.


She already does futsal!


----------



## Multi Sport (Jan 3, 2019)

soccerfamof3 said:


> She already does futsal!


That's the best move. Play rec soccer for a year or more but play as much Futsal as she wants. Club will be there waiting for her and when she does play she will probably have a much better touch and feel for the game. Just my opinion. 

Best of luck on the journey...


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

jpeter said:


> Yup and the kids at this age will get a lot more touches & experience playing futsal.
> 
> The other thing that nobody mentioned yet is the $$$ and lawsuits that cal south faced for certain ages.  Basically the liability insurance is a high premium for these age groups and CS couldn't or didn't want to afford them.


I haven't heard about any such lawsuit.   Tell us more.


----------



## MWN (Jan 3, 2019)

espola said:


> I haven't heard about any such lawsuit.   Tell us more.


Technically, its not Cal South, but US Soccer, US Youth Soccer (Cal North), and AYSO.  It impacted US Soccer, thus, all youth affiliates, including Cal South.  The settlement relates to heading the ball.  https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/10/sports/soccer/us-soccer-resolving-lawsuit-will-limit-headers-for-youth-players.html


----------



## espola (Jan 3, 2019)

MWN said:


> Technically, its not Cal South, but US Soccer, US Youth Soccer (Cal North), and AYSO.  It impacted US Soccer, thus, all youth affiliates, including Cal South.  The settlement relates to heading the ball.  https://www.nytimes.com/2015/11/10/sports/soccer/us-soccer-resolving-lawsuit-will-limit-headers-for-youth-players.html


I didn't realize that was what you were referring to.


----------



## Primetime (Jan 4, 2019)

Eagle33 said:


> I believe biggest concern is not whether it will be 2012 bracket, but whether 2012 players will be allowed to play on 2011 teams.


The answer is no.   2012 kids will not be able to play up.


----------



## espola (Jan 4, 2019)

Primetime said:


> The answer is no.   2012 kids will not be able to play up.


Sorry, Mozart.  We don't care how good you are, get back to practicing on your recorder.


----------



## toucan (Jan 8, 2019)

I called Calsouth a couple of weeks back and the person told me that no 2012s would be allowed to play on a competitive team this year.


----------



## rainbow_unicorn (Jan 8, 2019)

We had 2012's play on our 2011 competitive team this past year.  Have a hard time imagining CalSouth being able to enforce them to not do that again this coming year now that they're a year older.  Seems like this conversation comes up every year around this time since US Soccer released their PDI's.   This might be the reason why SCDSL names their U8 league as the one year older birth year + (b) (e.g. 2010(b) this past year).


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Jan 8, 2019)

rainbow_unicorn said:


> We had 2012's play on our 2011 competitive team this past year.  Have a hard time imagining CalSouth being able to enforce them to not do that again this coming year now that they're a year older.  Seems like this conversation comes up every year around this time since US Soccer released their PDI's.   This might be the reason why SCDSL names their U8 league as the one year older birth year + (b) (e.g. 2010(b) this past year).


they can enforce it by not issuing cards for the kids. no cards, no playing.


----------

